# Looking for a new protein powder....



## TriniJuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone use this;
http://www.bulksupplements.com/whey-protein-isolate-90.html

I've used their NAC before via recommendation and loved it (had to cap it myself) 
might just give it a shot....


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 17, 2014)

Eas at BJs best deal going!


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 17, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> Eas at BJs best deal going!


You get your protein from BJ's?


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Had 2get more NAC (was using NOW Brand Foods) so i pulled the trigger on getting their protein along with their NAC, some good shxt
if anyone gets their NAC...MAKE SURE U CAP IT lol
tried a 1/4 tsp w/water one time just bcuz and my mouth straight puckered hahaha
has like a sour/metallic taste


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 17, 2014)

Ever since ive been sucking on your moms teets trini, i havent had to shop around.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 17, 2014)

Just ordered this  http://www.smartpowders.com/super-whey-10lb-strawberry-7852.html

125 calories = 25g protein, that's pure enough for me and $80 gets you 10lbs... hopefully it tastes good


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 17, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Ever since ive been sucking on your moms teets trini, i havent had to shop around.



Protein straight from the tap. Mix some whey with preggo tit juice and you got yourself some riptropins


----------



## grind4it (Sep 17, 2014)

I buy the cheapest crap I can find. If I am out I buy protein at Sam's club. If I got a few days amazon


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2014)

NO has been my favorite and i tried all different kinds


----------



## j2048b (Sep 17, 2014)

i like casein, but its expensive at least more than typical whey...for me anyways


----------



## stonetag (Sep 17, 2014)

Save a tree , eat a cow...whatever.


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 17, 2014)

Grind if that's your really pic whatever your doing is working cheap crap or not!


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 17, 2014)

True Nutrition has a protein called team skip that is awesome.  Mixes great and they have a ton of flavors.   Banana bash is great.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Had 2get more NAC (was using NOW Brand Foods) so i pulled the trigger on getting their protein along with their NAC, some good shxt
> if anyone gets their NAC...MAKE SURE U CAP IT lol
> tried a 1/4 tsp w/water one time just bcuz and my mouth straight puckered hahaha
> has like a sour/metallic taste



Dont cap it. Just put it in your grape drink


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Ever since ive been sucking on your moms teets trini, i havent had to shop around.



Protein from chocolate milk?


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Might be a lil spoiled but w/e.....it's an acquired taste i guess lol


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Protein from chocolate milk?



You bet, I like my protein sweeeeeeet!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You get your protein from BJ's?



I've been using muscletechs protein from Sam's for years. 34 bucks for 5 pounds. Good stuff too.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've been using muscletechs protein from Sam's for years. 34 bucks for 5 pounds. Good stuff too.



I usually get mine from costco! Same price except now they changed it to straight muscle milk in a smaller bag.... Sucks!


----------



## grind4it (Sep 17, 2014)

Yea Billy, that's me and thanks. What type protein do you prefer? 



Billy badass said:


> Grind if that's your really pic whatever your doing is working cheap crap or not!


----------



## Billy badass (Sep 17, 2014)

Grind I'm a fan of hexapro, taste is amazing about 50-60$ a 10 lb container. Mad props dude your in great shape.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 18, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You get your protein from BJ's?



Yes,
Its similar to a Sams/Costco on the East Coast.
They only carry a couple ... 37 for 5 lbs and just about every month they have a $5 off sale.


----------



## mickems (Oct 9, 2014)

I just started taking musclemeds brand-carnivor beef protein to add to my diet. it's chocolate flavored powdered beef. sounds bad but, I man up and drink it.


----------



## mickems (Oct 9, 2014)

oh, I almost forgot. ther is also a blue raspberry flavored carnivor. probably worse than chocolate beef.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 9, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> You get your protein from BJ's?



Hehehehe.......


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

j2048b said:


> i like casein, but its expensive at least more than typical whey...for me anyways



I mix both.

I like casein (for slow digestion) and currently use ON's Casein
I like whey (for flavor and texture variety) and currently like COR-Whey which has a very nice gummy texture that mixes well with the casein.

These two together and I have no complaints. I really like the ON Casein and COR-Whey combo.

Just my opinion.


----------

